# Hiking & playdates!



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I've had a ton of free time this summer, so of course I've devoted it to doing things with the Beans  Her new favorite thing in the world is going onto a small wooded trail I found (within walking distance, yay!!) and darting in and out of the bushes looking for animals to chase. It's still in the city so she doesn't tend to find much, but she has fun anyways! And we've been trying to meet up with Abilene whenever we can, too. I have some pictures & video from her last visit so I'll throw them in here!














































Playdate: http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v492/wagawa/94DEE24D-C47D-4CBE-BD67-98284529E826_zpsnkhvhxvq.mp4

The woods: http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v492/wagawa/B31DA68B-215C-4271-95ED-43CDFB53A4D4_zpshrllbyyw.mp4


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow Bennie looks like a different dog!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

>


This is my favorite. She just looks so completely happy.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember fat, miserable Bennie. This dog is like furry sunshine!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

CptJack said:


> This is my favorite. She just looks so completely happy.


Me too! That's why I included it even though it's terrible & out of focus. It was the first time we'd gone to the woods and she was just having the time of her life.

She's definitely a very different & much happier dog


----------



## PollyLengi (Jul 17, 2015)

This is Toby the other day out in the woods..


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

One nice 'small' happy dog. It does not look like she has the saggy belly anymore either. Do you ever let the rescue see how she is and how she turned out?


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

luv mi pets said:


> One nice 'small' happy dog. It does not look like she has the saggy belly anymore either. Do you ever let the rescue see how she is and how she turned out?


She still sags  I think it may be less, but I honestly can't tell. Most people just assume she's recently had puppies, lol. They have gotten updates, I sent one that was shared to their page on her one year adoption anniversary! I might bring her back to the shelter at some point to visit, they haven't seen her in-person in almost a year.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so happy!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

She looks so fantastic! Love Bennie <3


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Visited my dad's again yesterday, makes me so happy how much of a non-issue it is now


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

I love love love this dog. She is gorgeous and just so happy!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Love the pics. I'm so happy the dogs get along. She is lucky to have you guys!


----------



## Chippawaguy (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the smile in the third pic excellent


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone  I adore this dog so much and work so hard to keep her happy, I'm so glad her happiness really shows!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> I remember fat, miserable Bennie. This dog is like furry sunshine!


Love this ^^^ "furry sunshine" is a great description of Bennie. So happy that she and Abilene enjoy each others company.


----------

